# 1971 Super X



## MrColumbia (Jul 4, 2017)

This is not something I normally would have obtained but ended up with it anyway. A friends son-in-law wanted me to keep on eye out for a 70's Columbia racer (he's one of the spandex crowd) and I came across this for $20. It's a 1971 Super X in remarkable condition for it's age. It ended up being too small of a frame for him so it's mine now.

An interesting thing is it has Huret Allvit Deraileurs unlike the cheap Suntours that Columbia typically used later on. I did a little research and it seems that Schwinn made those popular so possibly Columbia was still trying to keep pace with Schwinn at this time. It also has Maes Racing Bars and higher quality rims than on later Columbia's. Not top of the line for the year by any means but still a respectable bike for 1971. 

One more bike to stuff in a corner as it's too tall for me to ride with 27" wheels.


----------



## harpon (Jul 5, 2017)

Ah. "Nut Catchers" as the stem shifters.


----------

